# HOWTO Instalar Gentoo en Vmware Fusion 1.1.3

## batmanbeyond

Introducción

Hola El motivo de este pequeño Howto, es debido a que antes de crearlo, yo sufri mucho por encontrar esta información de manera resumida y eficaz. En aquel tiempo (ya van para 6 meses), estaba bastante desesperado y los rumores de que Gentoo no se podian virtualizar, eran de cierta manero algo verdadero (la verdad es que aun no habia drivers o soporte para determinadas cosas), en fin, al final y despues de mucho tiempo consegui en Internet (OJO y lo recalco, no en los foros de Gentoo) información suficiente para poder realizar mi instalación de este magnifico Sistema Operativo, jalando a la perfección. Es por ello que decidi crearlo, para evitar que mas gente pierda tiempo buscando en Internet la manera mas rapida y basica ( cuando digo basico es instalar el sistema base, para que uno lo hardenice a su gusto ...   :Very Happy:  ).

Yo instale Gentoo en una Mac Book Pro con intel core 2 duo 2GB de RAM con Nvidia de 512 MB, utilizando Vmware Fusion 1.1.3.

Tengo que señalar que el Vmware Fusion usea la version de trial .... Y que cuando utilice la version de trial 1.1.1 y 1.1.2, obtenia unos errores de kernel, que sepa como se solucionaban, y al parecer hasta esta version fue que se hizo realidad mi sueño.

Muchos se preguntaran: De que me sirve instalar Gentoo en un ambiente virtualizado?

Bueno pues de muchas cosas, ya que hoy en dia la tecnologia nos ha esta ayudando con equipos mas potentes, con esto podemos tener de manera virtual un servidor Apache o Cherokee (o IIS guakala   :Wink:  ), en fin, y esto nos ayuda a obtener un mejor rendimiento de alguna manera con nuestro hardware y evitar problemas con dobles booteos o triples o cuatruples booteos, ya que tambien asi podemos convivir con varios Sistemas Operativos al mismo tiempo.

Otra ventaja y la cual es una de mis preferidas es, que la mayoria de los virtualizadores cuentan con un snapshot (obtener una fotografia del sistema operativo de un determina estado de este), con esto puedo obtener un snapshot, una vez que termine de instalar mi apache, y asi si llegase a pasar algo, regresar a ese estado y no tener que volver a instalar todo.

La otra ventaja que conosco (y eso porque trabajo en Seguridad), es que mucho MALWARE, no se ejecuta en sistemas virtualizados, esto es una gran ayuda y una muy buena ventaja (desventaja para quienes investigamos en estos rubros), pero al fin y al cabo por el momento podemos estar tranquilos con esta situación.

Finalmente agradezco a todos los creadores del proyecto Gentoo, Vmware, mmm los foristas, mmm los moderadores, mmm y a todos aquellos que les sirva este howto, ya que a mi me hubiese gustado que lo hubiese hecho otra persona y ahorarme mucho tiempo... 

Gracias

Objetivo

El objetivo de este howto es ofrecer una guía rápida, eficiente y desde cero para todos aquellos que tienen el deseo de conocer Gentoo e instalarlo, principalmente en un software de virtualización como lo es Vmware Fusion.

Comenzando la instalación de Gentoo

Se puede iniciar escribiendo gentoo-nofb, ya que esta opción desactiva el framebuffer y no causa problemas durante la instalación. 

```
Gentoo Linux Installation LiveCD                     http://www.gentoo.org

Enter to Boot; F1 for kernels  F2 for options.

boot: gentoo-nofb

  (en caso de problemas)

boot: gentoo-nofb nodetect

```

Es importante informar que si utiliza la opción nodetect se deberán cargar los módulos necesarios una vez arrancado el sistema. Se necesitará habilitar la red y tener acceso a los discos. El comando lspci nos puede ayudar a identificar el hardware.

```
livecd root # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01) 

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 01) 

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 0 

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) 

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB 

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 0 

00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware Inc [VMware SVGA II] PCI Display Adapter 

00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 01) 

00:11.0 PCI bridge: VMware Inc Unknown device 0790 (rev 02) 

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 10) 

02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 02) 

02:02.0 USB Controller: VMware Inc Unknown device 0770 

```

Configuración de la red

Alternativamente, puede iniciar la red manualmente. El ejemplo siguiente asigna la dirección IP 172.16.184.134 a la maquina virtual y define 172.16.184.2 como el router y servidor de nombres.

```
livecd root # ifconfig eth0 172.16.184.134 netmask 255.255.255.0

livecd root # route add default gw 172.16.184.2

livecd root # echo nameserver 172.16.184.2 > /etc/resolv.conf

```

Configurando el disco

Utilizaremos fdisk para crear el esquema de particionado. Necesitaremos por lo menos una partición de intercambio (swap, la cual es de tipo 82) y una partición Linux (esta es de tipo 83). A continuación se mostrarán los pasos para crear este esquema de particionado. Recuerde que debe de reemplazar /dev/sda con la información de su disco.

```

livecd ~ # fdisk /dev/sda

(El resto de esta guía sigue este mismo esquema de particionado)

livecd ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 23.6 GB, 23622320128 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2871 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           5       40131+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6         130     1004062   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             131        2871    22017082+  83  Linux

```

El siguiente paso es crear los sistemas de archivos en sus particiones correspondientes. Cabe señalar que es importante inicializar la partición de intercambio (partición SWAP) mediante mkswap y swapon.

```
(ext2 es todo lo que se necesita en la partición /boot)

livecd ~ # mke2fs /dev/sda1

(Usaremos ext3 en la partición raiz)

livecd ~ # mke2fs -j /dev/sda3

(Creación y activación de la swap)

livecd ~ # mkswap /dev/sda2 && swapon /dev/sda2

```

Nota:

•	Si desea saber como utilizar fdisk, recomiendo la siguiente liga http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/fdisk_partitioning.html

•	Si desea realizar un particionado más avanzado, recomiendo lea el siguiente articulo: http://www.sans.org/reading_room/whitepapers/linux/2059.php

Ahora se deben de montar los sistemas de archivos en la ruta /mnt/gentoo. Se deben de crear los directorios para los puntos de montaje como /mnt/gentoo/boot (o algún otro, si los necesita) y móntelos también.

```

livecd ~ # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

livecd ~ # mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

livecd ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

livecd ~ # cd /mnt/gentoo

```

Configurando el escenario (stage)

En primer lugar, asegúrese que la fecha del sistema es correcta con el comando date. Use hora UTC. (si no esta correcta la hora, configurela)

```
(Verificación del reloj)

livecd ~ # date

Mon Mar  6 00:14:13 UTC 2006

(Si se necesita, estableceremos fecha y hora)

livecd ~ # date 070600162008 (El formato es

MMDDhhmmYYYY)

Sun Jun  6 00:16:00 UTC 2008

```

Luego se debe descargar un stage desde uno de los servidores con los que cuenta Gentoo. Despues, vaya a /mnt/gentoo y descomprima el stage utilizando tar xjpf <stage3 tarball>.

```
livecd ~ # cd /mnt/gentoo

livecd gentoo # links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

(Elija un servidor réplica, cámbiese al directorio

releases/x86/2008.0_beta2/, resalte el stage3 de su elección,

probablemente el stage3 i686 y pulse D para descargarlo)

livecd gentoo # time tar xjpf stage3*

real  1m14.157s

user  1m2.920s

sys   0m7.530s

```

Despues se debe de instalar la última imagen disponible de Portage. Hágalo igual que con el archivo del stage3: elija un servidor réplica cercano desde la lista, descárguelo y descomprimalo.

l

```
ivecd gentoo # cd /mnt/gentoo/usr

livecd usr # links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

(Elija un servidor réplica, cámbiese al directorio snapshots,

resalte portage-latest.tar.bz2 y pulse D para descargarlo)

livecd usr # time tar xjf portage*

real  0m40.523s

user  0m28.280s

sys   0m8.240s

```

Nota:

A continuación dejo los links directos de las imágenes del stage3 y de portage que yo utilice.

Entorno chroot

Es necesario montar el sistema de archivos /proc, el primer paso que se debe realizar es sobrescribir el archivo /etc/resolv.conf y luego cambiar el directorio raíz (chroot) a su entorno Gentoo, tal y como se puede observar a continuación.

```
livecd usr # cd /

livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd / # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

```

Establecimiento de la zona horaria

Configure su zona horaria encontrando la correcta listando /usr/share/zoneinfo.

```
livecd / # ls /usr/share/zoneinfo

(Se usa Bruselas como ejemplo)

livecd / # cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Mexico_City /etc/localtime

livecd / # date

Sun Jun  6 00:46:05 CET 2008

```

Nombres de host y dominio

Estableceremos el nombre de la computadora en /etc/conf.d/hostname y en /etc/hosts. En el ejemplo siguiente, yo utilice alpha como nombre de host y orion como nombre de dominio. Podremos editar ambos archivos con nano o usar los comandos siguientes:

```
livecd / # cd /etc

livecd etc # echo "127.0.0.1 alpha.orion alpha localhost" > hosts

livecd etc # sed -i -e 's/HOSTNAME.*/HOSTNAME="alpha"/' conf.d/hostname

(Uso del nombre de host definido y verificación)

livecd etc # hostname alpha

livecd etc # hostname -f

alpha.orion
```

Configuración del kernel

Instale las fuentes del kernel (en Gentoo se hace mediante el paquete gentoo-sources , el cual se puede descargar utilizando emerge). Despues debemos de configurarlas, compilarlas y copiar el archivo arch/i386/boot/bzImage en /boot. 

```
livecd etc # time emerge gentoo-sources

real  2m51.435s

user  0m58.220s

sys   0m29.890s

livecd etc # cd /usr/src/linux

livecd linux # make menuconfig

(Configure su núcleo)

```

Configurando el Kernel para Vmware Fusion 1.1.3

Para que puedan funcionar correctamente las Vmware Tools, es necesario utilizar los Kernel Loadable Modules

```

Loadable module support  --->

  [*] Enable loadable module support

  [*]   Module unloading

  [*]   Automatic kernel module loading
```

Para la tarjeta Intel PCI/ISA bridge

```
Bus options (PCI etc.) --->

  [*] PCI Support

  [*] ISA Support
```

Para los controladores SCSI

Primero necesitamos el LSI Logic

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Fusion MPT device support  --->

     <*> Fusion MPT (base + ScsiHost) drivers

     OR

     <*> Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI [kernel 2.6.13]

Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

     <*> SCSI device support

     <*> SCSI disk support

         SCSI low-level drivers  --->

            <*> SYM53C8XX Version 2 SCSI support
```

Despues necesitamos el BusLogic

```
Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

     <*> SCSI device support

     <*>   SCSI disk support

           SCSI low-level drivers  --->

              <*> BusLogic SCSI support
```

El siguiente paso son los drivers para el CDROM

```
Device Drivers  --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

     <*> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

     <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

     [*]   PCI IDE chipset support

     [*]   Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

     <*>     Intel PIIXn chipsets support

File systems  --->

  CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems  --->

    <*> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support

    [*]   Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions
```

Ahora pasemos con la Red

```
Networking   --->

  [*] Networking support

      Networking options  --->

        <*> Packet socket

        <*> Unix domain sockets

        [*] TCP/IP networking
```

Para la EtherPro Gigabit

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Network Device support  --->

     [*] Network device support

           Ethernet (1000Mbit)  --->

              [*] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support
```

Ahora sigue el adaptador Ethernet (Si no se agrega estos modulos, jamas tendremos conexión con la red)

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Network Device support  --->

     [*] Network device support

           Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

              [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

              [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

              <*>   AMD PCnet32 PCI support
```

Pasemos con el Audio, Vmware emula el dispositivo Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audio PCI, esto se agrega, si y solo si, deseas tener sonido en tu Gentoo.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Sound  --->

     <*> Sound card support

         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

            <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

            <*> OSS Mixer API

            <*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

                PCI devices  --->

                   <*> (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373
```

Ahora, lo ultimo que se debe agregar de manera general para que todo funcione correctamente, son algunos soportes para dispositivos udev.

```
File Systems  --->

  Pseudo filesystems  --->

    <*> /proc file system support

    < >   /proc/kcore support

    <*>   Sysctl support (/proc/sys)

    <*> sysfs file system support

    <*> Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)
```

Lo siguiente es compilar, instalar y copiar la imagen del kernel obtenida 

```
livecd linux # time make -j2

(El tiempo de ejecución depende bastante de las opciones elegidas)

real  3m51.962s

user  3m27.060s

sys   0m24.310s

livecd linux # make modules_install

livecd linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel

```

Configuración del sistema

El siguiente paso es editar el archivo de configuración /etc/fstab y reemplace BOOT, ROOT y SWAP con los nombres correspondientes de sus particiones. No olvide verificar que los sistemas de archivos coinciden con los de su instalación.

```
livecd linux # cd /etc

livecd etc # nano -w fstab

/dev/sda1   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda3   /         ext3    noatime            0 1

/dev/sda2   none      swap    sw                 0 0

```

Después configure la red en /etc/conf.d/net. Añada el guión de inicio net.eth0 al nivel de ejecución default. Si tiene varias tarjetas de red, haga un enlace simbólico al guión de inicio net.eth0 para cada una de ellas y añádalos igualmente al nivel de ejecución default. Puede editar /etc/conf.d/net con nano o usar los siguientes comandos:

```
livecd etc # cd conf.d

livecd conf.d # echo 'config_eth0=( "dhcp" )' >> net

livecd conf.d # rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

Establezca la contraseña de root con passwd.

```
livecd conf.d # passwd

New UNIX password: escriba_la_contraseña

Retype new UNIX password: escriba_la_contraseña_nuevamente

passwd: password updated successfully

```

Verifique la configuración del sistema en /etc/rc.conf, /etc/conf.d/rc, /etc/conf.d/keymaps, y edite alguno de los archivos si lo considera necesario.

```
livecd conf.d # nano -w /etc/rc.conf

livecd conf.d # nano -w /etc/conf.d/rc

livecd conf.d # nano -w /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

Instalación de las herramientas del sistema

La unica herramienta que hasta el momento debe ser necesaria es dhcpcd, ya que esta es un cliente dhcp, y se instala utilizando el comando emerge, tal y como se puede observar a continuación.

```
livecd conf.d # emerge dhcpcd             (Necesario para el cliente DHCP)
```

Configuración de grub

Simplemente ejecute emerge grub y comencemos a configurarlo mediante la creación del /boot/grub/grub.conf y finalmente indicando las rutas exactas con la ejecución del comando grub como se muestra en las siguientes líneas.

```
livecd conf.d # time emerge grub

real  1m8.634s

user  0m39.460s

sys   0m15.280smedia.xml

livecd conf.d # nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 10

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

livecd conf.d # grub

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/

grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> quit
```

Una vez concluidos los pasos anteriores, salga del entorno de chroot, desmonte todos los sistemas de archivos y reinicie:

```
livecd conf.d # exit

livecd / # umount /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo

livecd / # reboot
```

La instalación de Gentoo en Vmware Fusion 1.1.3 ha finalizado. Solamente existe un problema, ya que el grub no carga o se ejecuta adecuadamente, debido a problemas que existen aun con esta distribución de Vmware Fusion, en los foros de Gentoo, usted puede encontrar mas información al respecto, pero para solucionar esto de una manera rápida (pero a la larga tediosa) simplemente cuando aparezca el prompt del grub haga lo siguiente:

```
grub> root (hd0,0) 

(O el disco duro en donde se encuentra la partición raíz)

grub> kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

(o el nombre de su imagagen y la ruta donde se encuentra la partición raíz)

grub> boot
```

Y listo Gentoo comenzara a bootear sin ningún problema y usted estará feliz de haber terminado satisfactoriamente esta travesía.

Siguiendo los pasos no habrá error… Feliz virtualización de Gentoo.

Referencias

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_on_VMware_in_Windows_NT/2K/XP

Licencias 

Vmware Fusion 1.1.3 en su versión trial

(si necesito poner mas información, serial o algo asi diganmelo... porque no se si es suficiente)

PD

Si alguien me dice como poner imagenes, las subo pa que vean como queda al final   :Wink: 

----------

## AnimAlf

Muy interesante. ¿es también es aplicable a otras máquinas virtuales como qemu?

Gracias por compartirlo.

 *batmanbeyond wrote:*   

> PD
> 
> Si alguien me dice como poner imagenes, las subo pa que vean como queda al final  

 

Hace poco leí que por aquí http://www.imageshack.us

Saludos

----------

## batmanbeyond

Hola 

Gracias por leer el post y ojala y ayude en algo ...

En cuanto a tu pregunta AnimAlf, eh utilizado muy poco qemu, debido a que en la computadora en la cual la probe, era muy pobre (me refiero al harware y a la memoria pentium 4 y 512 MB en RAM   :Confused:   hoy en dia eso ya no sirve para este tipo de cosas). Y la verdad no he intentado virtualizar Gentoo en ese software.

En el que si he intentado es con virtual box (ultima version), de hecho este virtualizador ya reconoce a Gentoo y lo coloca en su combo box para especificar que distro de GNU/Linux deseas instalar... algo que me parece grandioso, pero ...., cuando intente instalarlo me envio un Kernel Panic   :Sad:  , el mismo kernel panic que obtenia en versiones de vmware fusion como la 1.1.1 y la 1.1.2, aun sigo viendo cual podria ser el erro, parece que por ahi no estoy poniendo algun driver necesario, pero cuando lo logre hacer lo voy a postear.

Ahora, yo recomiendo utilizar Vmware, ya que es para mi y hasta el momento el mejor virtualizador, existe la version para investigacion la cual es gratis Vmware Server, y esta se puede instalar en cualquier distribucion de GNU/Linux y en Windows, yo lo utilizo mucho en mi ambiente laboral y muchos proyectos  open source tambien lo hacen, debido a que puedes utilizar el API de Vmware para poder interactuar de una mejor manera con la maquina virtual y poder tener mas libertad en cuanto a tu imaginacion.  :Laughing:  .

Ojala y esto aclare un poco tu duda, pero ahora que tenga un poquito de tiempo (ojala el fin de semana), intentare instalar Gentoo en qemu y pues lo que suceda lo publicare en el foro....

Por cierto Gracias por lo de la pagina, voy a subir las imagenes y lo publicare lo mas pronto posible. 

Gracias nuevamente...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Aprovechándome del hilo:  El vmware ese al final es un emulador como qemu y virtual box o realmente virtualiza como kvm y xen?

Me has hecho surgir la duda, veo que usás la palabra virtualizar varias veces, veo en en la página de vmware también lo hacen para inmediatamente después hablar de emular hardware por software y ya no entiendo mas nada. En que quedamos?  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

Me respondo solo: Wikipedia que todo lo sabe también mezcla ambos tipos de aplicaciones... Se ve que mi equivocación es conceptual, o ya no se diferencia mas una cosa de la otra.

----------

## AnimAlf

Esto lo voy a provar yo también, ya tengo el qemu instalado, además del kqemu (modulo del kernel que permite acceleración - nada que ver con KDE)

Lo primero que he hecho es en el archivo

/etc/udev/rules.d/48-qemu.rules

le he cambiado los permisos para que pueda utilizarlo sin problemas

KERNEL="kqemu*", NAME="%k", GROUP="users", MODE="0666"

A continuación he creado la imagen, la he creado con el formato compatible con VMware 3 y 4 (vmdk) de 4 Gigas.

~ $ test -d ~/images || mkdir ~/images

~ $ qemu-img create -f vmdk ~/images/gentoo.img 4G

Bueno, ya estoy casi listo para iniciar la instalación, pongo mi disco preferido de arranque el minimal 2005.1 en el CD

~ $ qemu-system-x86_64 -M pc -cpu qemu32 -localtime -hda ~/images/gentoo.img -cdrom /dev/hdc -m 450 -boot d -k es -soundhw all -usb -net nic -net user

Asín que adelante con ello, no te pierdas las capturas de pantalla. YA NO HACEN install-x86-minimal COMO LOS DE ANTES X'DD

boot menú

Después de instalar el teclado

Cargando el sistema

Preparado para iniciar la instalación

La red funciona sin tener que tocar nada, sólo entrar puedo poner por ejemplo: 

links2 -g https://forums.gentoo.org o links2 https://forums.gentoo.org

Pantallazo con FB o  pantallazo a texto plano

y a continuar, lo bueno, es que la imagen que crearé, parece que será compatible con el vmWare.

La red funciona sin problema, para el navegador, pero para que funcione bien del todo hace falta tener un módulo del kernel

llamado tun pero ahí ya no llego, stolz lo explica muy bien en su blog para una intalación de WinXp

CONTINUARÉ X'D....

----------

## batmanbeyond

Hola !!!

Mmm pues no se que pex, porque cause tanta confusion   :Confused: .

Pero aqui dejo un link de la wiki, donde hay una comparacion de las maquinas virtuales.[urlhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_machines[/url]

Pero pues ese no fue el punto ni el tema principal de este post, creo que para ello deberiamos abrir otro no creen???

Me da gusto que se realicen este tipo de discusiones que llenan de conocimientos a cualquiera que los lea.

Por si las dudas, quiero dejar en claro lo siguiente (para evitar posibles problemas despues   :Very Happy: ):

1. No estoy patrocinando ni promoviendo ningun software de virtualización, siempre he dicho que si te sirve determinado software para determinada cosa, tons usala, sino, pues intenta con otra cosa. Es por ello que, como a mi se me hizo muy lento qemu y aun sigo sin poder virtualizar Gentoo en VirtualBox, pues hasta el momento para mi, la mejor manera de obtener el resultado que yo deseo y necesito es Vmware.

2. Mmm por ahi creo que como todo tiene un standard o crean estandares o rfcs, o x cantidad de lineamientos, muchas veces yo he podido abrir maquinas virtuales de un determinado software en otro software de virtualizacion, pero en un determinado punto estas truenan, debido a que no en todo son compatibles, ya que creo que cuando esto ocurra empezaran con demandas a lo bestia, y no dudo que en las empresas donde se dedican a estos temas, no prueben las herramientas de la competencia.

3. Como dije al principio de mi post, este howto lo hice, porque no encontraba yo en ningun lado info de como realizar correctamente la virtualizacion de gentoo en vmware fusion 1.1.3, por eso lo hice aqui, en los foros oficiales de gentoo, y lo hice en español   :Laughing: .

4. Finalmente les digo que esto de la virtualizacion ya es importante porque proximanete viene lo que es Hypervisor, personalmente he trabajado con software demo de hypervisor y eh estado en presentaciones de Sun, en donde anuncian tambien el uso de este esquema para virtualizar ya casi todo, sip, asi es casi todo. Ademas de que Microsoft tambien ya anuncion una version de Windows Vista con hypervisor, y pues, porque creen que ultimamente la virtualizacion ha tomado mucho auge, jijiij  :Laughing:  como les decia, creo que esto es otro post y tema muy aparte por el cual postie esto (no es groseria, es opinion).

PD 

Aqui dejo links de la wikipedia que hablan sobre Vmware, Qemu, Virtual Box, Xen, Hypervisor .... y yap   :Laughing: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VMware

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypervisor

Gracias y Saludos

----------

## batmanbeyond

Hola !!!!

Aqui les dejo las imagenes que les habia prometido   :Laughing: 

Esta es lo que tienen que introducir cuando salga el grub

http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture1lj1.png

Aqui empiezan cuando carga el kernel

http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture2wb7.png

http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture3yg6.png

Aqui cuando se ve como esta arriba de manera correcta el dhcp

http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture4sp0.png

Aqui estoy haciendo un ifconfig -a pa ver que detecte eth0

http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture5od3.png

Aqui cuando estoy haciendo un ping a www.gentoo.org

http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture6mx7.png

Y aqui haciendome guey :p (No cierto ...pequeña broma)

Bueno gracias y espero de verdad sea util este post

----------

